
Ask HN: How to improve English vocabulary? - podrick
I can understand when I read. But when speaking, I get stuck and lost. I think active vocabulary is limited. How can I improve it?
======
chipuni
Speak more.

The trick is to get involved in things where you have to speak more.

If you can, spend time in an English-speaking country. (Canada is amazing,
especially Vancouver, Montreal, and Toronto.)

If you can't spend time in an English-speaking country, then get involved on-
line in virtual worlds that let you talk naturally.

But speak more. And with more people.

Best wishes!

------
thepapanoob
by actively speaking with natives...

